# [SOLVED] ethernet controller drivers needed



## ahosein747

is there anybody out there who could help me. i had this problem about 2 years now. missing ethernet controller drivers. i have a dell dimension 2400 connected to a motorola sbv5220 surfboard cable modem via usb cause no drivers for ethernet. now i purchased a netgear range max dual band wireless n router (wndr3300).everything is hard wired. i have no install cd and i want to replace the usb connection. i can't seem to find the drivers. can someone please help.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: ethernet controller drivers needed*

HI,
Can you go to the DEVICE MANAGER and post any errors you find (Yellow ! or Red x)
Also on these errors can you Right Click on the error>Properties>Details Tab.
Post the DEV/VEN numbers you find under Device Instance ID.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## ahosein747

*Re: ethernet controller drivers needed*

for the ethernet cntroller there is a yellow ? and a yellow !. then when i hit properties and then general it says the drivers for this device are not installed code 28
PCI\VEN_14E4 DEV_4401&SUBSYS_81271028&REV_01\4&3B1CAF2B&0&48F0


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: ethernet controller drivers needed*

Hi,
These numbers show a Broadcom Ethernet adapter (4401)
Dell Drivers
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...=-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=5&fileid=84196

or

Broadcom driver;
http://www.broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/4401.php


----------



## ahosein747

*Re: ethernet controller drivers needed*

Hi again, I went to the dell drivers site, downloaded and install the drivers and that worked. Now I'm wireless. Thanks a million.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: ethernet controller drivers needed*

I am glad you have it up and running!
Thanks,
Bill


----------

